#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Condo for rent Chiang Mai

## saintott

14th floor Hillside condo
Mountain side
Fully furnished
TV, fridge, Microwave.
Gym, Restaurants, shops, 5 Min from Kad Suan Kaew.
9,000 bhat / month

089 192 7268

----------

